# Petunia



## Sar-uh

I'm adopting my first hedgie! I am picking her up in two weeks, and the breeder keeps teasing me with ridiculously cute photos of her.

Meet baby Petunia!


----------



## sweetergrrrl

OMG The coloring on her is amazing. I love her name too!! These next two weeks are going to go by so slow for you!!!


----------



## Sar-uh

sweetergrrrl said:


> OMG The coloring on her is amazing. I love her name too!! These next two weeks are going to go by so slow for you!!!


I know! Ever since the breeder let me know when she was born the days have been crawling by. I'm so excited!


----------



## Rainy

Congratulations on your new girl. She is so cute! 

Why did you pick the name Petunia? I love it. Mostly because I would see a pun in it. Petunia was Porky Pig's girlfriend! Pig....hog...CUTE!! :lol: 

You're not obligated to laugh, I have a poor sense of humor. :roll:


----------



## Sar-uh

Rainy said:


> Congratulations on your new girl. She is so cute!
> 
> Why did you pick the name Petunia? I love it. Mostly because I would see a pun in it. Petunia was Porky Pig's girlfriend! Pig....hog...CUTE!! :lol:
> 
> You're not obligated to laugh, I have a poor sense of humor. :roll:


Haha, I actually did laugh at the last thing you said 

I didn't realize that was Porky's girlfriend, how neat! I stole the name from a blog post I read about a guinea pig named Petunia. I considered other names, but you know how sometimes one name just grabs you?


----------



## LarryT

Congrats she's a little stunner!  Hope the two weeks fly by for you.


----------



## hanhan27

She really is adorable! Love the name. Have fun these next 2 weeks - waiting for my little girl was torture for me lol!


----------



## EryBee

What a beautiful baby hedgie you have to look forward to! I think her colors suite her gorgeously. And Petunia is a good name for alittle hedgie; it seems cute and snappy, just like a hoglet, haha. Congratulations


----------



## PJM

Petunia is a little cutie-pie!!

Use your 2 weeks to get everything ready & research! It may help to pass the time & make you a great hedgie parent.

Congrats!


----------



## Sar-uh

PJM said:


> Petunia is a little cutie-pie!!
> 
> Use your 2 weeks to get everything ready & research! It may help to pass the time & make you a great hedgie parent.
> 
> Congrats!


I've been researching like mad! This forum has been so helpful, I have learned so much.

I will probably post a zillion pictures when I finally get her :mrgreen:


----------



## ProjectParanoia

Man, if I was a notorious hedgehog kidnapper, she'd be my next victim! XD


----------



## Sar-uh

Picking her up on Monday! Yaaaaay! I hope the weather is agreeable. I'll be driving 4 hours there, 4 hours back  I am going to have one dead butt.

Everything is ready. I even gave my hubby a little Hedgehog 101 the other night. So excited. :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM

Woohoo! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I'm very excited for you, it is such a great feeling when you finally get them home after the killer waiting lol  Safe travels and can't wait to see pics when she is settled in


----------



## Sar-uh

She's here!  

After the long drive, hubby and I briefly handled her, then set her in her cage. She's so cute! She was a bit huffy, but let us pick her up and sniffed like crazy. She explored her cage, then curled up in her igloo after burrowing into the fleece scraps.

I'm wondering if I should leave her be tonight so she can get familiar with her new home, or if I should bond with her a bit while watching a movie. Hmm...


----------



## Guest

letting them settle into their home the first night/day is recommended


----------



## ReginasMommy

She's so gorgeous! Congratulations! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Rainy

I'd let her settle in first. Hedgies don't take change very well and the bonding session tonight could be extra stressful for her. But, OH GOODNESS!!! She's so cute! Congratulations again!


----------



## PJM

Yay! She's home! And she sure is beutiful! Love that sweet little face.


----------



## Sar-uh

Thanks for the advice, everyone! We let her explore her cage on her own last night. Once she got the hang of the wheel (at first she kept flinging herself off of it, too cute), she was quite the little runner! She also ate a good amount of kibble and drank some water.

I hope this doesn't make me sound like a bad hedgie mom, but we discovered that we hadn't quite cat-proofed the cage as well as we should have. One of my two cats was able to get her paw through one of the bars (thankfully didn't reach Petunia), so I lined the cage with plastic garden netting. No way they can get at her now!

Petunia was socialized very well by her breeder. Aside from being balled up after the long car ride, she was definitely not shy. She crawled all over my hands, sniffed and licked a little, let me pet her a bit. She didn't seem to mind at all that I was making modifications to her cage, she just kept right on wheeling!

I can't wait until tonight to interact with her again. She's so sweet!

Sorry about the blurry pics, she was so active :lol: The pictures of her in the cage are before I put up the netting.


----------



## Sar-uh

Got a few more pictures! We let her try out her play pen today. She looked around for about 2 minutes, then crawled into the fleece tunnel and went back to sleep :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy

SQUEE! The last picture is precious, as are all of the pictures but the last one is defiantly my favorite


----------



## PJM

I'm loving the pictures!! She is so adorable! And that last picture - it's too precious.


----------



## Sar-uh

Petunia has been with us for two weeks, and doing great! Some traits I've noticed:

She ignores the igloo completely. Used it the first day, never bothered with it since. She likes to burrow under her puppy pad, or sleep in her fleece tunnel or hedgie bag. Thinking I should just take igloo out.

She makes these cute little chirping sounds. Usually when she's eating or exploring.

Even when she's freaked out by a bath or being startled, she never gets so upset that she goes into a complete ball. She's so curious about everything!

Hubby and I attempted cutting her nails tonight. We got two. That's two nails, not two feet. It was rather tricky. After flailing like crazy, we finally let up when she squeaked. Poor baby. She was all "What the heck are you doing?? Leggo of my foot!"


----------



## hanhan27

She is so cute. I just reached my daily cuteness quota! :lol: 

Dont be discouraged by nail trimming - most hedgie owners have trouble with it. There are dozens of ways you can try to get them clipped, few of them work every time, and even fewer are actually tolerated :roll: Since it sounds like our hedgies have similar personalities - I have the most luck with nail trimming when my Milly is really sleepy. She falls asleep on my lap and I slowwwly move one foot out from under her and cut as fast as I can :lol: I have the worst luck after foot baths, but all hedgies are different after baths (some are hyper, some are calm, etc) so youll just have to figure out when the best time for you guys is. 2 people helps a lot though!

Keep the pictures coming! Petunia is a doll


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> She is so cute. I just reached my daily cuteness quota! :lol:
> 
> Dont be discouraged by nail trimming - most hedgie owners have trouble with it. There are dozens of ways you can try to get them clipped, few of them work every time, and even fewer are actually tolerated :roll: Since it sounds like our hedgies have similar personalities - I have the most luck with nail trimming when my Milly is really sleepy. She falls asleep on my lap and I slowwwly move one foot out from under her and cut as fast as I can :lol: I have the worst luck after foot baths, but all hedgies are different after baths (some are hyper, some are calm, etc) so youll just have to figure out when the best time for you guys is. 2 people helps a lot though!
> 
> Keep the pictures coming! Petunia is a doll


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try that. It was so funny when we first got her out to cut her nails, my husband looked at me and said,"So... how are we going to do this?" And I honestly didn't have an answer. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Few more pics!


----------



## shetland

Petunia is so beautiful. Like a little angel.


----------



## ThePliny

She is such a beautiful little girl. I love the photos! 
Just keep experimenting with the nail trimming. With Pliny I cover him in a blanket so he can burrow in and gently grasp a foot, pull it out from under the blanket and trim. He seems perfectly happy with it all if he thinks he is covered up and safe.


----------



## Sar-uh

ThePliny said:


> She is such a beautiful little girl. I love the photos!
> Just keep experimenting with the nail trimming. With Pliny I cover him in a blanket so he can burrow in and gently grasp a foot, pull it out from under the blanket and trim. He seems perfectly happy with it all if he thinks he is covered up and safe.


I tried this today. She didn't seem to mind me pulling her foot aside while she was sleeping. There were only two nails on that foot that really needed trimming. So hooray! Two feet down, two to go. I couldn't access any other feet because she was all curled up.

Thanks for the advice (and encouragement). Petunia is scratching a lot right now because she's quilling, so I want to make sure her nails aren't super long.


----------



## Sar-uh

I got a closer look at her back nails today. They're... weird. I mean, they aren't like her front nails, which is probably why I have so much trouble cutting them. They are like (for lack of a better term) a tube cut in half... is this normal? I know I'm not describing it very well, maybe I can get a picture tonight when I try again.


----------



## hanhan27

I know what you mean. If Im not mistaken and understand what youre describing, I do believe that its normal. My Milly's back nails are almost flat, and not nearly as "claw"-like as her front nails, which look like regular, rounded nails.


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> I know what you mean. If Im not mistaken and understand what youre describing, I do believe that its normal. My Milly's back nails are almost flat, and not nearly as "claw"-like as her front nails, which look like regular, rounded nails.


Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## hanhan27

You're welcome! I remember the first time I clipped her nails, I was like, " :shock: What's going on here? Are her back feet deformed? They look different! What is this!!??" and then I came here and looked around and found out it's normal. :lol:


----------



## ericarad

Oh my goodness! She's such a doll!!!

Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Sar-uh

My 5 year old niece has given Petunia a nickname - "Toonie". When she heard that Petunia has been vomiting, she said,"Aw, poor Toonie!" So cute.

She got a clean bill of health at the vet today. We think it's the food that's causing her to vomit, so I'm going to try something else and keep a close eye on her. Maybe she's bulimic.  Got to work hard to keep that figure!


----------



## shetland

I am so happy toonie is doing better. She is so beautiful! Every picture is precious!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

She's precious  I love the one with her itching because it looks like she is cuddling into the blanket since her little leg is moving to fast to see lol


----------



## Sar-uh

Thanks for the love! Petunia was really snuggly last night, wonder if it was because she was coming off of the sedative, hehe. She rested her little chin on my hand and let me stroke her face while she dozed off. Cutest thing ever!

Here's a video of her meeting my cat, Hoggle. This is how most of their encounters go:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6257235979


----------



## shawnwk1

she just looks like she belongs on the lion king (a mini pumba in that pic where she's all curled up)  :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Hahaha, Hoggle is like, "Huhhh??" So cute! When my cats get a sniff of Mildred, they lay their ears back and run away. Hedgehogs are pretty intimidating.


----------



## PJM

I love her groggy picture! Just a wee little head poking out of the carrier. So cute!


----------



## Sar-uh

Guess who got a bath today?


----------



## Sar-uh

The meal worms came in the mail, and they are a hit! Petunia gobbles them right up. She is almost completely switched over to NB Green Pea and Duck and off the Purina kitten chow. Knock on wood, I haven't seen any more vomit!


----------



## Rainy

Oh, I love her sleeping picture. It looks like her eyes are smiling.


----------



## PJM

Your hair matches the blanket!  
I love the sleepy picture - so precious.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Petunia is so cute! And her nose is so pointy in the photo of her in the bath :lol: She looks like a little bullet!


----------



## Sar-uh

Couple more photos of little Toonie. One of these days I'm gonna snap a picture of her huffy face, because it's too cute!


----------



## Sar-uh

Featuring hedgie butt and snuggle monster!


----------



## hanhan27

Hedgie butts!! I love themmm. She is such a pretty girl and is lucky to have you for a hedgie mama.


----------



## Sar-uh

Thanks, hanhan27!  I try to be good to her.

Petunia got her first crickets tonight! *shudder* They're so creeeeeepy. They're tiny ones, too. 1/4 inch, I think.

She freaking loved them :lol: I'm so glad. She refuses so many treats, I'm glad to be able to give her something she really enjoys.

Did I mention she eats a lot? I know she's a baby, but daaaaang she puts away the kibble. Two heaping tablespoons a night. So. Much. Poop. :shock:


----------



## hanhan27

Babies usually eat more :lol: And poop more, unfortunately, since their poo smells way worse than adults poo! My hedgie is about 7.5 months old now and she eats approximately 75% of what she ate when she was a baby. I'm pretty sure hogs are considered full grown until they're about a year old, so maybe her food intake will drop more? Who knows.


----------



## PJM

I'm loving all of Petunia's pictures. She is lovely. And she looks so comfy & happy.


----------



## shetland

Petunia is just so beautiful and delicate and angelic. Its hard to imagine her in open warfare with a cricket!


----------



## Sar-uh

What Petunia does best:









Ahem... may I help you?









Getting so big!









Why are you always taking pictures of my butt?!









Getting ready to poop on dad.


----------



## ThePliny

I am glad to hear Petunia poops on her dad too; Pliny loves to poop on his! Silly hedgies. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

ThePliny said:


> I am glad to hear Petunia poops on her dad too; Pliny loves to poop on his! Silly hedgies. :lol:


I always tell him that it's her way of expressing affection, haha!


----------



## Sar-uh

Sorry this video is so dark. Watch closely for cuteness


----------



## PJM

I must have missed the other pictures - but the ones of her wrapped in the yellow are so lovely! Just precious. 

And the video is adorable - a bit of a tease. I want a full-out hedgie yawn now!!


----------



## Sar-uh

PJM said:


> I must have missed the other pictures - but the ones of her wrapped in the yellow are so lovely! Just precious.
> 
> And the video is adorable - a bit of a tease. I want a full-out hedgie yawn now!!


I know! She does a lot of those half-yawns, showing off her tongue. It's so hard to get good footage of her since she still sleeps most of the time. Someone should invent a hedgehog energy drink


----------



## Sar-uh

You'll notice most of my pictures of Petunia are when she's sleeping. It's the only time she holds still! :lol:

Also, we seized this moment to give her a much needed pedicure, hehe.


----------



## TeddysMommy

That. Right there. That just might be the cutest picture I have ever seen  She is absolutely precious!


----------



## ThePliny

That is such a cozy, adorable picture. I love it. She is smiling in her sleep!


----------



## Sar-uh

She gets so snuggly with my husband. Probably because he gives off heat like a furnace :lol:


----------



## shetland

Petunia is such a sweet and angelic little baby. Her little face is gorgeous. I adore her pink ears and nose!


----------



## PJM

What an amazingly precious picture! So comfy and safe. I absolutely love it.


----------



## zorropirate

Petunia positively looks like a little baby piglet!!! She makes me squeal she is so stinking cute!!!

TOTALLY JEALOUS!! Give that little baby a kiss for me please!


----------



## Sar-uh

zorropirate said:


> Petunia positively looks like a little baby piglet!!! She makes me squeal she is so stinking cute!!!
> 
> TOTALLY JEALOUS!! Give that little baby a kiss for me please!


Smooched her cheek tonight just for you


----------



## Sar-uh




----------



## PJM

That's it! I can't stand it anymore!! Either Petunia has to stop being so cute, you have to stop taking pictures, or I just have to come get her.


----------



## shetland

She really is unusually gorgeous isn't she!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sar-uh

Toonie update!

She has turned into a marathon runner. I've been adding more fat to her diet (extra mealies, Fromm's Chicken something or other, treats) to try and keep her from dropping weight. Her new favorite foods are green bell peppers and broccoli.

She is still as snuggly as ever. Cute story: After her (almost daily) footbath, I will towel dry her belly, then let her crawl into her fleece tunnel. I then set the tunnel on my lap and tuck my hands into both openings to give off extra heat. Today, I thought she was trying to climb out of the tunnel, but she was just crawling up into my hand to sleep. 

So sleepy...









Terrible photo, but the only one I have of her actually yawning!









This is Petunia trying to cheer up my sister. Isn't she thoughtful?









Petunia's "derp" face:









Hi there!









Petunia begged me not to post this picture. She thinks it makes her look fat.


----------



## PJM

I love the new pictures. She has one of the cutest noses ever. And I'm so jealous of the yawn picture.


----------



## Sar-uh

Petunia weighed in at 324 g this morning! (EDIT: She has been dropping weight from running so much, yesterday she was at 318 g) I think adding more mealies to her diet is helping. Those are always gobbled up first 

Last night, I had a dream that Petunia washed her own feet. After she drank some water, she the soaked her back feet in her bowl to get the poop off. Talk about a fantasy :roll:

Snuggle time!









*Wiggle wiggle* I don't care how cute I look, I hate being on my back!


----------



## shetland

Petunia is gorgeous! I love her derp picture! Fat!!!!!! No way! She is a supermodel!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Petunia is soooooo cute! I love her!


----------



## readthebook2

oh my goodness she is a doll -- and her nose is the cutest thing! love the stories!


----------



## hanhan27

The new pictures are great! I'm also jealous of the yawn picture. How in the world did you manage to catch that one?

She's so pretty. The snuggling in your hand story melted my heart


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> The new pictures are great! I'm also jealous of the yawn picture. How in the world did you manage to catch that one?
> 
> She's so pretty. The snuggling in your hand story melted my heart


I had her on my lap and I was playing with my new iPod Touch. I saw her stick out her tongue and knew a yawn was coming, so I snapped a picture as quick as I could! I would love to get one in better focus, but she's a little camera shy


----------



## Sar-uh

Baths are no fun, but at least I can hide from the toothbrush in my pvc pipe.


----------



## hanhan27

That's a really good idea... Did you put just enough water in so that there was some in the bottom of the PVC pipe too?


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> That's a really good idea... Did you put just enough water in so that there was some in the bottom of the PVC pipe too?


Yep. I also use a little cup to gently swish more water in the pipe to flow over her feet. The pipe has made Petunia a lot less panicky during footbaths.


----------



## EinsteinsMama

She is so stinkin' cute! <3


----------



## Sar-uh

Toofers!









New wheel!


----------



## hanhan27

Gotta love teeth pictures  

And look at her go on her wheel! Hedgies look so funny when they run :lol:


----------



## PJM

Love the sleepy cutie hedgie picture.


----------



## shetland

Her pink nose and ears make me fall in love with her over and over! She is precious! And those toofers!!!


----------



## Sar-uh

I love it when she's all curled up


----------



## readthebook2

I LOVE her little pink nose! That last photo is amazing!


----------



## alyssinreality

She is so beautiful!! When I first joined this site I didn't like pink skin/noses as much but I have recently fallen in love with him and it's all from looking at Petunia's photo thread!! She just steals your heart.


----------



## Sar-uh

So I tried to teach Petunia how to drive. She was pretty nervous about it.

Does this thing even have seatbelts?









Okay okay, I parked, now let's GO.









Did I do okay? That lady honked at me.









I think my rear tire looks a little flat.









Do you remember where we parked?









Whew! Road trips take it out of you.


----------



## hedgieluv

Awwwwe, cutie patootie!


----------



## Draenog

Just read your whole thread, Petunia is gorgeous! And so incredibly cute  Love the sleeping pictures. Please don't stop taking pictures, they're great!


----------



## Sar-uh

Draenog said:


> Just read your whole thread, Petunia is gorgeous! And so incredibly cute  Love the sleeping pictures. Please don't stop taking pictures, they're great!


Your little Loki reminds me of Petunia when she was younger! Your thread has amazing photos


----------



## Draenog

Thank you and yes, I thought the same


----------



## shetland

I guess she would rather have a stretch limo! She is so beautiful. That little shadow around her eyes.


----------



## Sar-uh

Snuggle time!

















I was so relaxed that I peed!








I'm so embarrassed...








I must hide my face in shame!









You sure are wearing tasty clothes today!









What's on Netflix?








Change the channel; RuPaul's Drag Race is on!









Nom nom nom

















Let me out! I swear I'll never pee on you again!


----------



## Rainy

Oh Petunia. Some times accidents happen.  It's okay. Don't hide that pretty face.


----------



## Draenog

Ahw  she's so cute! And she has something really feminine about her


----------



## Sar-uh

We had a little trip outside today! Just on the balcony to soak up some sunshine.


----------



## Sar-uh

Here's a short video of Petunia biting the chair:


__
https://flic.kr/p/7157446576


----------



## cynthb

Hee hee, makes me think of our Panda attacking the Evil Wool Blanket


----------



## Sar-uh

Petunia reached a milestone today - 400 grams! She's growing at a steady rate and shows no signs of stopping. I'm trying to feed her lots of veggies and switched from mealies to crickets. The breeder said her mama is almost 2 pounds, so she could wind up being quite the solid hog :lol:


----------



## shetland

Remember those skinny kids from grade school years later? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Petunia is always such a joy to watch. She is not only beautiful, but I always enjoy her antics!!!


----------



## Sar-uh

I took some stills from the video of Petunia lounging in my mug. She made some cute faces!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Just looked through the entire thread over and she is so stinkin cute! I love her sleeping pictures, she looks so blissed out. All your pics are great, shes so gorgeous! The ones with her mouth open while she's in the mug crack me up!


----------



## shetland

I am going to hedgienap Petunia!


----------



## Sar-uh

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Just looked through the entire thread over and she is so stinkin cute! I love her sleeping pictures, she looks so blissed out. All your pics are great, shes so gorgeous! The ones with her mouth open while she's in the mug crack me up!


Thank you! Petunia puts up with a lot for these photo shoots. I will let her know that she has fans :lol:


----------



## Draenog

Those "mug shots" :lol: look at her face :lol:


----------



## hanhan27

Bahahaaaaaa! Petunia sure is a ham.  I adore her. I wish you lived near me so her and Mildred could become besties!


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> Bahahaaaaaa! Petunia sure is a ham.  I adore her. I wish you lived near me so her and Mildred could become besties!


Petunia likes that idea! Maybe they should Skype :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh

Took some shots of Petunia and I hanging out.


----------



## Draenog

She looks so sweet  and your hair is cool!


----------



## Sar-uh

Draenog said:


> She looks so sweet  and your hair is cool!


Thanks! Petunia's always kind of dazed when I first wake her up; the best time to take her picture :lol:


----------



## shetland

I love everything about Petunia! Little pink nosie, and ears and hands!!! Always looks like a wee angel! Does she act like one???


----------



## Sar-uh

shetland said:


> I love everything about Petunia! Little pink nosie, and ears and hands!!! Always looks like a wee angel! Does she act like one???


Hmm. Do angels get poop boots and hate baths?


----------



## ThePliny

Petunia, you are such a little ham! She is gorgeous as always


----------



## Sar-uh

Fall is here!



























Showing some leg




































Using the pumpkin to try and climb out


----------



## Tabi

SQUEEEE!  I love petunia! <3


----------



## Sar-uh

Here's a short video featuring hedgie butt! 


__
https://flic.kr/p/8033744951


----------



## Sar-uh

For all the set up I did for our Hedge-O-Ween photo shoot, it sure was over fast! I guess Petunia was creeped out by her Tarot reading.

Here's the photo we went with:









This was the runner up:









Here are the outtakes:

What does this one mean again?









I'm doomed! Get me out of here!









Please sir, could you tell me when the next bus arrives?


----------



## Nebular

Sar-uh said:


> Please sir, could you tell me when the next bus arrives?


Even if he gave an answer I don't think I'd trust him. He's obviously been waiting for that bus for a *very* long time. Love the pictures.


----------



## Sar-uh

Haha, exactly! Glad you like the photos


----------



## hanhan27

So cute! I love the tarot cards idea. And as always, Petunia looks stunning!


----------



## Sar-uh

hanhan27 said:


> So cute! I love the tarot cards idea. And as always, Petunia looks stunning!


Thanks! I had so many ideas, it was hard to decide which one to go with; I think the Tarot cards worked out great!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Haha shes so stinkin cute! And very photogenic!


----------



## Sar-uh

Goofing around:


----------



## Draenog

She is so cute! Love the faces she makes :lol: the Halloween pics look great as well.


----------



## shetland

Little Miss Petunia is beyond beautiful! She looks so deep in thought in picture #2 and picture # 8.


----------



## hedgieluv

I see toofers in the last one! What a cutie!


----------

